# Pas de son sur iPad



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que des personnes pourraient réaliser le test suivant :

Matériel : iPad, iOS 4.3.1, et une application qui fait du bruit (p.ex. « Angry birds »)

&#8212; Vérifiez dans : «Réglage», «Général», «Le bouton latéral sert à : couper le son»
&#8212; Exécuter « Angry birds » et s&#8217;assurer que l'on entend la musique du lancement
&#8212; Actionner le bouton latéral, et contrôler la coupure du son
&#8212; Laisser le bouton latéral en coupure de son, et quitter « Angry birds »
&#8212; Allez dans : «Réglage», «Général», «Le bouton latéral sert à : Verrouiller la rotation»
&#8212; Exécuter « Angry birds » et vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de son
&#8212; Actionner le bouton latéral et contrôler qu'il n'influence pas le son
&#8212; Changez dans : «Réglage», «Général», «Le bouton latéral sert à : couper le son»
&#8212; S'assurer que ledit bouton est positionné de sorte à permettre l'écoute du son
&#8212; Réinitialisez dans : «Réglage», «Général», «Le bouton latéral sert à : verrouiller la rotation»
&#8212; Vérifier le retour du son, et que le bouton règle la rotation de l&#8217;écran

Trouvez-vous ce fonctionnement normal&#8201;?
J&#8217;attendais que l&#8217;affectation du bouton latéral au verrouillage de l'orientation réactive le son, en mettant le volume à zéro.


----------

